# Got an older Simplicty 1692354 Transmission won't release



## Holleywoodi (Mar 24, 2021)

Got an older Simplicty 1692354 Transmission won't release. I've pushed it forward and back to loosen it up but back wheels won't budge. If I raise the back wheels up one will spin one way the other the opposite. Any help would be appreciated. I am rebuilding Carb. so I haven't got it started just wanted to move it around. Any help apprciated.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds to me like you ran it out of oil and it seized up.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Holleywoodi, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Attached is a parts diagram of your tractor's transaxle. What do you do to release the transaxle? Is it the bypass, item #4?? 

PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## Holleywoodi (Mar 24, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Holleywoodi, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> Attached is a parts diagram of your tractor's transaxle. What do you do to release the transaxle? Is it the bypass, item #4??
> 
> PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Thanks for reply Big T. After looking at the diagram I don't see the flat metal piece that I pull out rearward to disengage transaxle.


SidecarFlip said:


> Sounds to me like you ran it out of oil and it seized up.
> 
> 
> SidecarFlip said:
> ...


----------



## Holleywoodi (Mar 24, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Holleywoodi, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> Attached is a parts diagram of your tractor's transaxle. What do you do to release the transaxle? Is it the bypass, item #4??
> 
> PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Thanks for reply Big T. After looking at the diagram I don't see the flat metal piece that I pull out rearward to disengage transaxle. Number 4 looks like the end of a bolt unless the metal piece hooks to that


----------



## Holleywoodi (Mar 24, 2021)

Holleywoodi said:


> Thanks for reply Big T. After looking at the diagram I don't see the flat metal piece that I pull out rearward to disengage transaxle. Number 4 looks like the end of a bolt unless the metal piece hooks to that


The lever I pull out is #11 on diagram.
Simplicity Regent, 14Hp Hydro | 1692354 | eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Holleywoodi (Mar 24, 2021)

Holleywoodi said:


> The lever I pull out is #11 on diagram.
> Simplicity Regent, 14Hp Hydro | 1692354 | eReplacementParts.com


On drive and belt diagram


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm thinking that the disengage lever is not pulling out far enough?? Try "working" it in and out (gently) to get more stroke.


----------



## Holleywoodi (Mar 24, 2021)

BigT said:


> I'm thinking that the disengage lever is not pulling out far enough?? Try "working" it in and out (gently) to get more stroke.


Thank you I will try that it does move pretty stiff.


----------



## Holleywoodi (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi BigT, I sprayed it down with penetrating oil and it loosened it up enough to release. 
Next question is there a place to drain the oil at bottom of engine.
Also is there a place to drain transmission fluid and refill.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Great news Holleywood. Congrats! 

Engines always have a drain plug, and I always make a mess when I change oil. Put down cardboard to catch the errant oil. Have paper towels ready to wipe up the mess. 

I cannot tell you how to change the oil in the transaxle. Maybe an Owner's/Operator's manual will cover this. I would look at the fluid on the dipstick. If it is very clean looking I would let it be. If you change the fluid, you will have to purge the air out of the system, and that can be a pain. Maybe someone will chime in here


----------



## Holleywoodi (Mar 24, 2021)

BigT said:


> Great news Holleywood. Congrats!
> 
> Engines always have a drain plug, and I always make a mess when I change oil. Put down cardboard to catch the errant oil. Have paper towels ready to wipe up the mess.
> 
> I cannot tell you how to change the oil in the transaxle. Maybe an Owner's/Operator's manual will cover this. I would look at the fluid on the dipstick. If it is very clean looking I would let it be. If you change the fluid, you will have to purge the air out of the system, and that can be a pain. Maybe someone will chime in here


Thanks BigT yeah I need to get a manual for sure. Thanks for all your help. I really appreciate it.


----------

